# Wanted : Miche Hubs



## Uphill Phil (9 Dec 2007)

*Now Found : Miche Hubs*

I am after a pair of Miche large flange Pista (track) hubs, in 28 drilling. Excellent condition preferred, but anything considered. Good price offered.


----------



## Will1985 (9 Dec 2007)

There are some new in NY state on ebay which will total $139 inc postage, or I found some in Italy for €135.

It is probably easier to find 28 hole Records....(front on ebay uk at the moment).


----------



## Uphill Phil (30 Jul 2008)

*Miche Hubs*

I had one hell of a job tracking down l/f Miche 28s, but finally got a set on special order through Will at Hubjub for £75. He is very helpful. Contact him at
www.hubjub.co.uk


----------

